# My Boxmod Passthrough



## drew (4/6/14)

I had a few bits and pieces lying around so I decided to throw together a little boxmod passthrough that would connect directly to the 5V of my PC power supply. The result is this the "MBP"  There is nothing fancy inside the box, just straight wiring from the dc jack to the switch and 510.

What I used:
Aluminium project box
510 connector from dead ego
Push button switch
2.5mm Copper wire
DC jacks
Molex connector 

The power supply itself can supply 30A at 5v but due to limitations in the wiring and connectors I'm playing it safe. I wrapped a 2ohm 32G parallel coil which works out to a 2.5A draw and 12.5W...loving it!

Please excuse the quality of the cellphone pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

Awesome, @drew. I think you are ready for a Reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve (4/6/14)

So impressed !


----------



## drew (4/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome, @drew. I think you are ready for a Reo!



Lol, I think you might be right! Looks like my subconscious is trying to tell me something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (4/6/14)

boy, that thing chucks the vapor. 
Where do you get the project boxes from ?


----------



## RezaD (4/6/14)

Fantastic build!!! Do we call you Drew Hannah or Hannah Drew?LOL!

Where did you source the Aluminium box?


----------



## drew (4/6/14)

LOL @RezaD & @soonkia 

RS Electronics, they have loads of different enclosures...
http://za.rs-online.com/web/c/enclo...ndling/enclosures/general-purpose-enclosures/

or the exact one:
http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/general-purpose-enclosures/7732956/


----------



## soonkia (4/6/14)

Thanks Drew, I know of RS, and never thought of checking them


----------



## RezaD (4/6/14)

Thanks Drew....luckily for me you only posted this tonight. Has you done so Monday I would have raped my finances and bought one of those SX350's from @RevnLucky7 !!!No jokes!????


----------



## Alex (4/6/14)

I love it, excellent job

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (4/6/14)

Looks awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/6/14)

Dude that is a sweet mod man. Looks really neat and boy does it chuck the vapour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Wow, amazing work @drew 
So just that I understamd correctly, this has to be plugged in? I.e. There is no battery inside?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (4/6/14)

Well done. How many watts does a usb supply? Maybe try make a usb pass through cable? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/6/14)

wow dude, that looks really cool!! Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Awesome @drew, I present you with a:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

welll done @drew 

very creative!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/6/14)

holy moly drew that is awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## drew (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, amazing work @drew
> So just that I understamd correctly, this has to be plugged in? I.e. There is no battery inside?



@Silver Yip, no battery, it's just something to use while sitting at the pc.

@crack2483 A standard USB2 port can only supply 0.5A so that's 2.5W or USB3 0.9A and 4.5W.

Thanks everyone for all the positive comments!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

